# Problème connexion internet avec Dropbox



## lucertola (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
j'utilise une dropbox depuis plusieurs années sans problèmes. Aujourd'hui, impossible de synchroniser ma dropbox sur mon bureau qui reste grisée, la fenêtre dans ma barre d'état signale que la connexion est en cours, et ça mouline, sans rien donner. J'ai désinstallé le logiciel, supprimé les fichiers cachés, retéléchargé une nouvelle version, mais quand je tente de lancer l'appli, une fenêtre dropbox apparait: "Connexion internet non disponible, votre ordinateur est hors connexion, veuillez vérifier vos paramètres réseau", et pourtant tout va bien au niveau de ma connexion! 
Je deviens dingue! help!!!
bon sur le serveur en ligne, j'y ai accès, mais j'ai plein de nouveaux dossiers sur lesquels je dois bosser, c'est l'enfer!


----------



## pascalformac (29 Décembre 2014)

tu parles bien  du service et nuage dropbox? (  qui porte le même nom que la boite de depot en OS X anglais)

reverifie qu'un parefeu ne bloque pas dropbox
 ports 80 (HTTP) et 443 (HTTPS)


----------



## lucertola (29 Décembre 2014)

Oui je parle de l'application Dropbox qui fonctionne comme le drive de google. J'ai installé la box sur mon HD et ça synchronise régulièrement, dès que je rajoute un fichier. Euh, je fais comment pour vérifier pour le pare-feu? (je crois que j'en ai pas mis...)


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

preferences systeme sécurité coupe feu options  autoriser dropbox


----------



## lucertola (30 Décembre 2014)

Oui, c'est bien çe que je pensais, il est désactivé... et pourtant rien à faire, je n'arrive pas à synchroniser, toujours le même message


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

t'as essayé via une autre session ( si possible neuve)?
t'es toujours 10.5?  comme indiqué dans ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?

wifi ? cable ethernet?
FAI capricieux?


----------



## lucertola (30 Décembre 2014)

ooops, non maintenant je suis en 10.7.5 (ça fait un moment que je suis pas venue...)
Je suis en ethernet et je n'ai aucun problème de connexion à part avec cette satanée dropbox!, tout le reste fonctionne nickel... Je fais comment pour essayer via une autre session? (euh... j'ai jamais compris ce que c'était cette histoire de session, jamais vraiment cherché à quoi ça sert non plus j'avoue).


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

c'est expliqué dans l'aide mac
soit tu valides l'utilisateur invité
(un peu special ,  tout s'efface à sortie)

soit tu crées un autre utilisateur test via preferences systeme


----------



## lucertola (2 Janvier 2015)

Ca me fout un peu la trouille de tenter ça, je l'ai jamais fait et j'ai trop peur de perdre mes docs ou de rester bloquée... en ce moment je peux pas me permettre. Et puis surtout qqun m'a dit que ça peut être un problème avec l'appli Littlesnitch, que j'ai installée et peut-être que ça vient de là? J'ai un peu pcherché mais j'avoue que je maitrise mal surtout que c'est en anglais et je galère trop. Bref, je vois que ça bloque, mais je sais pas comment débloquer...
Pour l'instant ça donne ça: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





en fait comme j'ai mis dropbox en ouverture au démarrage, il y a tout un historique de blocage sur littlesnitch, à chaque fois que j'allume l'ordi en fait, ou que je tente une connexion manuelle...


----------

